# How "fast" have you ever traveled?



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

What I mean is what is the highest speed you have ever attained? Whether in a car, truck, on a motorcycle or whatever. This can be on a road, a strip or off-road. 

I have "officially" hit 126 mph on a Suzuki GS1100 back in the late 80's when the superbikes first hit the US market. I worked at a Suzuki dealership and was able to go out with the owner's son when the bikes first hit the dealership. It was on a strip of road that was an incomplete highway- long straightaway with no traffic. We both took off and ran the bikes to full speed. I stopped accelerating at 126 (speedo) when I started getting the dreaded front wheel shakes. The other guy pulled away and hit 140 before letting off. That was a rush. 

Hit 120 mph on the road from Flagstaff to the Grand Canyon back in '97. Again, long straightaway, no traffic and plenty of visibility. We could see for miles ahead of us. The car felt like it was floating and handled very well. 

I've hit 78 mph in a bassboat on Texas on Lake Ray Roberts in 2000. That felt faster than the ride on the motorcycle. 

UFM82


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

600+ in a KC 135 flying about 50,000 feet from Japan to California, very short ride in the thin air!

155 MPH on the German Autobahn, 250 KPH in a VW Passat Wagon.

35 hours, Cleveland to LA alone, averaged 68 MPH for the trip.


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

Probably slow for this generation but on the street 120+. Buried the speedo on a 57 Chevy. My buddies were holding their knees on their chest.  115 on a Kawasaki KZ900 before it got squirrelly. Though no one was ever injured, I was known by many to give the "Death Ride". Thank you dear Lord for watching over me through my young and stupid years!


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

173 on a Yamaha R1


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

125 mph in my old 2000 camaro ss.
110 in an 18 wheeler in kansas. Even at 110 mph kansas still sucks to drive thru. 
Now a days I am within 10-15 mph of the speed limit.


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

Fish Scalper said:


> 600+ in a KC 135 flying about 50,000 feet from Japan to California, very short ride in the thin air!
> 
> 155 MPH on the German Autobahn, 250 KPH in a VW Passat Wagon.
> 
> 35 hours, Cleveland to LA alone, averaged 68 MPH for the trip.


German Autobahn. I'm jealous.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

150 mph on a honda cbr900rr

138 mph in a dodge stratus rt....only stopped there because the governor kicked in

125+ while skydiving

65+ on the water driving a buddy's ski boat

Then all the plane trips ive taken (zzzzzzzz)


----------



## Wespastor (Sep 4, 2012)

Does my F-14 Tomcat count? ... with afterburners ... well it wasnt mine but I flew one in the Navy.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Cant recall top car speed but around 120 Im guessing in younger more stupid days.... but I do know that on a bicycle got clocked doing 67 one time on a long downhill at the 1983 National Road Championships in Bisbee Arizona......could have went faster but everyones gearing was maxed out. 

We ofter would motopace behind cars for training on Rt 42 between Waynesville and Xenia and would commonly do between 50-55 mph. Always got great looks from people doing that

One time when I was 14 I got a warning giving it hell down a neighborhood hill for doing 43 in a 25MPH zone. Funny having the cop call my dad and tell him about it and my dad being really impressed and wondered why the cop wasnt....

Salmonid


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

135mph on the Kenmore leg in Akron numerous times in my '69 Firebird. Use to do it all the time driving home from work at midnight if no cars were around.

On the autobahn never went above 130kph and make sure you stay the heck out of the left lane because someone will be flying by you at 240+kph sooner or later and they come up on you FAST!

Planes don't count as you can't feel the speed unless you're Wespastor.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

I bought a 2005 mustang gt the day they hit to showroom floors. Before I sold it 8 months later, I maxed the speedo at 140+. It took a while and my buddy who was next to me in his 2004 supercharged and modified cobra said I was just under 150 before he hammered the gas and walked away from me. At almost 150 I was impressed. By the way, it took about 6 miles to get it there. Lol. That front end acts like a shovel at those speeds but that new design was incredibly stable. 


Ain't technology great? Now I can be distracted by fishing everywhere I go!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Young and stupid did 140 on a GSXR!  

Couldn't pay me to do it now though I'm not invincible like I was back then!


----------



## postalhunter1 (Jun 5, 2010)

Germany, autobahn outside Nurenberg. I was in the army at the time stationed at Vilseck. My buddy was a mechanic and he had a 3 series BMW that he had done a lot of engine work to and he wanted try out his latest modification. He winded out each gear to redline throwing me back in my seat!! The engine was screaming, I was nervous as hell! I knew if we blew a tire or crashed, that was it for us!! I didn't want to move out of fear of distracting my driver, but I did, and as I peeked over at the drivers instrument panel it said 240 kilometers an hour..... Or 150mph!!


God, Family, Work, Hunting.....


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

105 in a 1976 sky blue 4 cylinder pinto wagon just before the engine blew, somewhere around 130-135 in a 1977 bonneville 400 4 barrell, don't tell my dad about either of these, and 1983 V65 Magna, I think I was about 110 in third gear before I backed off, didn't really want to look closely at the speedometer (reads up to 150).


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

Over 140 in a 1976 Formula 400 firebird, don't know how much over the speedo don't have a stop peg and we were past 140 rounding to where the the 10th of miles were clicking away. The bird started to shake and visions of the opening scene to the 6 million dollar man made us slow down. The brakes were glowing when we got out. DUMB DUMB Move, glad I'm still here.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Between 150-160 mph in my BMW 633 on the Autobahn in Germany.

Just shy of 2,000 mph (1,970 to 1,990 mph) in an F-111F going up the coast of England (Mach 2.5+), terminated by a high speed compressor stall...landing uneventful, all the black paint bubbled up on the fuselage.


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

My brother had a 02 Chevy cavalier that graced the cover of a few magazines... It was turboed and bored out with many other extras we were on 80 in pa and he said watch this flipped a switch gauges all wend dead and he put the hammer down for about 4 miles.... He let off the peddle and flipped the switch back on and the speedo was pegged at 120mph for atleast a half mile. He said it will do a max 160mph.... The car was screaming but surprised me for how smooth it was 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## bigdamram (Apr 15, 2009)

Only documented time i've got is 128 in the 1/4 at kilkare in my '94 camaro 6spd.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Oh come on, are there no wimps in this thread? I had a 1980 Phoenix and a 1988-1/2 Escort whose speedometers topped out at 85, which I pegged many times. I doubt I went over 100 in either of them.

That Escort had long legs. IIRC I calculated that it would redline in 5th at about 140, but surely it would be "drag limited" before it ever hit that speed.


----------



## jiginbrian (Aug 15, 2011)

State trooper clocked me at 147 in a supercharged 97 vw passat vr6 sedan, on 675 from the 235 exit headed to the I-70 ramp. 

I did pull over, car towed, 10 days in jail and one year license suspension. Trooper was nice though, said he couldn't believe a passat accelerated that fast.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Darwin would have appreciated this thread.

For those no longer here to post. I leave you with this little ditty --Tim


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

143 in a '94 z28.
It was all it had, but it was also all I wanted.
Once was enough.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Delorean 88mph 

Video to prove it.


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

I managed to hit 135mph in my vw passat. It had more pedal travel left but the gov topped out at 135. I also drove a Audi R8 that had the V10 and a supercharger on it that put out 725 to the wheels. Unfortunatly not enough road to really see what its capable of but I do know that in 5th going 65 then punching it I hit 110 before even coming close to 5000 rpm. And I had to watch nothing but the road at that point. 

promag


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

140+ is a buddies twin turbo 300zx VR4 just before he put a roll cage in it for some type of racing. Lots of engine work, blah blah blah. That thing sat down and seemed to hug the road.

Pegged the speedo on a jeep once. Don't sound like much but the jeep had 6" lift, AMC 304 v8, 35 in mudders, and was 1966 CJ5! That was also the first time I learned that the older jeep fishtail horribly when you try to slow down to fast. Almost left a movement in my seat! Always thought my buddy did! LOL

To my wife if you read this: I will never try this stupid stuff ever again! ;-)

A

Wishin' I was fishin'


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i,ve did 140 a couple of times and they had more but i didnt. one time was on my brothers norton commando motorcycle, and it had alot more to go but that was it for me. the other time was in my 73 dodge chalenger on hwy 421 just north of madison passing jefferson proving grounds. it had alittle more, im not just sure how much more. but i caught up to some traffic and slowed back down. and i never drove it that fast again.
sherman


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

158.2 lap speed at Charlotte Motor super speedway, I was lucky enough to win 80 laps with Richard Petty racing school. That 158 MPH included 3 turns on the tri oval track so the straight aways I was around 185. What a thrill, scared the heck out of me. I was with a tobacco company and I had a big customer that wanted to go. Bam. If ever invited again I would just watch. I am still scared over that event. We did 10 laps at a time got out of the car they reviewed with me every thing I did. I have a sheet that shows each of my lap times and speed of the 80 laps. Every lap the speed increased. I laughed at race drivers until that event.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

First let me say that Wespastor wins this thread hands down LOL But I may as well say anyhow.......130 on my buddies 900 Ninja. I don't know how fast I was going, but I buried the speedometer on my 1968 GTO. 68 mph on the GPS in a Javelin bass boat down on the Ohio River when I had to catch a ride to weigh in with a fellow competitor when I lost a blade off the prop on my boat. (no spare on board) And I've flown......


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Around 135 mph in a 70 Chevell SS in 1976. About 130 mph on my 1982 Suzukie 850 L, in 1983. Had my 79 Sumerset boat doing 51 mph a couple years ago and that was more of a thrill than the other two!


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Ditto for the 747; managed to con my way into the backseat of a VF-126 (Top Gun) TA-4J "Skyhawk" trainer that was good for 390+ mph. And Lewser, at approx. 50` above the ground, YES you certainly CAN get a sense of your speed; about 20 degrees on either side of your nose cone is visible, everything else is simply a blur...HIGH speed, LOW drag. Never got to go super sonic though...


----------



## P-NUT (May 17, 2009)

K gonefishin said:


> Delorean 88mph
> 
> Video to prove it.
> 
> DeLorean 88 mph! - YouTube


What year did you go back to?


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Dont know how fast I was going but I had 76 CHEVY shortbed pickup with a 454 in it thats was only regested to 100mph but I seen the needle pass that and go up to 40 on the other side


----------



## a1deerhunter (Feb 26, 2008)

Hit 120 in my '06 Chevrolet Silverado with the Duramax, did not stay there long, pretty sure 33" mud terrain tires are not meant for speed. It had lots left to give too.


----------



## cpvwj (Sep 26, 2008)

110, 1/4 mile dragway 42.


----------



## Steelheadphycho (Mar 12, 2012)

TOO FAST TOO FAST FOR LOVE


that's all I got


Steelhead PSYCHO!


----------



## Dawgus (Jul 8, 2012)

Not sure how much over, but pegged the speedo at 130 in a Mercury Capri.....with a surprise 351 mod jammed under the hood.  You sure can't get away with that anymore on the 77s stretch from Cleve Mass rd to Copley rd. Damn I miss that car...


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Nothing too exciting, bout 110 on a highway out in Wyoming where there's more antelope than cars, in a 4banger Civic. Just wanted to break that 100mph barrier once in my life cause I"m a "wild and crazy guy!" Saw a BMW one time in Saudi wrapped around a highway sign about 20 feet off the ground. Always wondered how fast he had to be going to launch that high. In Saudi, (as said earlier in this thread) you had to stay out of the left lane or get run over from a Mercedes or BM'r. You guys going that fast on a motorbike are nuts... period!


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

You guys should start a new thread 

*" Has anyone ever been in a wreck in any vehicle at over 100 MPH "*

Be a short thread as not many live through those............

Sayin'


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

60 MPH on the Beast at Kings Island...............

Whoo hooooooooo


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Well about 9pm last night i went "pretty effing fast" to get myself across a river cuz some buck decided to start snorting and stomping at me.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

72 mph on water
151 mph on f4i
168 mph in my buddies Testarossa on the turnpike in between the mishawaka and south bend exits. 

I dont want to do the bottom two ever again.


----------



## Hunt&fish4life (Dec 28, 2011)

We went to Kentucky lake last year and in one stretch of the drive we Kept the fox body at 125 mph for 35 min strait . Thats what i call making up time LOL!!!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

We are all travelling through the Milky Way at 550,000 mph.


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

90mph on a bass boat on lake erie, bumpy ride and there was nothing to hold onto on the passenger side seat. Thought I was going to go for a swim for sure..


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

When I was back starting college, I got a job at Burke Lakefront for a summer working at Business Aircraft Center. They refuel the underground tanks on Sunday mornings from 6-8 am. The owner, Mike Hoyle, brought his Dodge Viper SRT-10 onto the runway and I went for a ride. We hit about 160 and he let off. I wish he would have let me drive! Especially on a runway!


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

147 mph on Interstate 64 in kentucky in the backseat of my buddies mustang. The fact that I dont even come close to fitting in the back seat of a mustang made it even worse. This was not an empty highway we were changing lanes and passing cars. I didnt want to distract him so i was just repeating "if you dont slow down and we dont die, im going to kill you" in a very calm voice. lol gotta love college


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i dont speed, i go nice and slow.... the old lady likes it like that


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Turned around the mid 140's driving a slingshot in the quarter mile back in my younger/dumber days at Warren, Ohio drag strip. That was a looonngga time ago. Cannot begin to imagine what it is like to do 300 in todays machines.


----------



## MICK FISH (May 10, 2010)

streamstalker said:


> We are all travelling through the Milky Way at 550,000 mph.


The question is...where are we going? Going that fast, I would assume we will get there soon?!?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MICK FISH (May 10, 2010)

Workdog said:


> Just shy of 2,000 mph (1,970 to 1,990 mph) in an F-111F going up the coast of England (Mach 2.5+), terminated by a high speed compressor stall...landing uneventful, all the black paint bubbled up on the fuselage.


Wow...nuff said.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mck1975 (Jun 18, 2009)

120 mph on I-80 East and had some pedal left in a 2004 Audi TT.....great car!


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

148 in my integra gsr back when i was a ricer. very young and dumb. i havent even hit triple digits in about 8yrs.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Coming back from chicago around summer 90, it was raining so hard the whole way back you couldnt go more than 20-30 mph. 12+ hours later just north of marysville, it was dry and the highway was freshly paved and smooth. I had the needle on that 89 celica pinned and was still accelerating. I accelerated to about 5-10 mph past pinned then decided that was fast enough. I cant remember how fast but fast.


----------



## Northern Reb (Jan 3, 2012)

185 at Mich Speedway down the backstretch doing the Petty ride along program. Turn 3 looked like a 90 degree turn when we got to it. WOW! I gained so much more respect for those drivers! Doing 160+ while turning, with the wall about 5 ft from my door...I was puckered up for sure. I can't wait to do it again!


----------



## LoweBoat (Apr 14, 2004)

Back in the early 80's I drove a Top Fuel dragster. 282.304 was the fastest I ever recorded. Slow by todays standards.


----------



## tphlegar (Feb 20, 2012)

72 mph on a Jetski in the gulf of mexico and 140+ in my friends chrysler 300m.


----------



## GarrettH (Sep 13, 2012)

I take my Mitsubishi Eclipse GST up to 138 and the governor kicks in  It used to feel fast now anything below it feels like I'm crawling. Im going to have to start suping it up soon .


----------



## Alaskan (Jun 19, 2007)

my maserati does 185, I lost my license now I don't drive


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

Alaskan said:


> my maserati does 185, I lost my license now I don't drive


HA by far the best response in this testoterone fueled thread Mr Alasakan !!!


----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)

Workdog said:


> Between 150-160 mph in my BMW 633 on the Autobahn in Germany.
> 
> Just shy of 2,000 mph (1,970 to 1,990 mph) in an F-111F going up the coast of England (Mach 2.5+), terminated by a high speed compressor stall...landing uneventful, all the black paint bubbled up on the fuselage.


Back in the day, at Norwalk dragstrip, in a 2 door chevy citation hatchback, with a 17 foot Folbot kayak rope tied on the roof - went thru the lights at a blistering almost 70 miles per hour (read to the tune of Arlo Guthries motorcycle song) when I first pulled up to the burnout pit Bill Bader lost it laughing over the PA stating "that is the craziest spoiler I have ever seen!"...landing didn't require a parachute, all the faded maroon paint was bubbled up on the fuselage but i'm pretty sure that was due too rust 

Buddy and me had spent the day kayaking down the vermillion, then decided to go hang out at the dragstrip afterwards. When we got to the pit gate to pay to get in (with my 17 foot kayak tied to the roof) the chick asked if we were watch'in or racing - 8?
Hell yeah were racing ... 8)
It's a good thing they didn't do pro sport testing back then or we would have been disqualified for "performance enhancing substances" for sure lol.

True story.

P.S. Workdog I bet that one one unforgettable flight!


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

212 mph on a turbocharged hyabusa

204 in an 03 cobra with a Kenny belle regeared for high end speed. 

92 in a modified seadoo gtx. 

The bike was one of the scariest things I've done in my life. Both were accomplished before my children came into this world. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

115 MPH north bound on the south bound side of I-71 in a Crown Vic.

Buddy of mine on a traffic detail on 71 asked for a cup of coffee. He was with the construction detail that had I-71 SB closed down near Cleveland, Ohio. When I left I saw open highway.......


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

Well my speedo stops at 160mph and I kept accelerating, if that tells ya anything...........in a Neon (sorta....kinda.....yeah it's a Neon).


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

willy said:


> P.S. Workdog I bet that one one unforgettable flight!


I had a number of those flights, but that was the fastest. Clouds zip by pretty quick. I was one of a few aircrew who were responsible for checking the jets out as they come from major phase (major maintenance). All the systems had to be checked before the jet could be released for regular aircrews to fly. There was one profile that had to be done at Mach 2.45. After the flight, the jet went to the paint barn to replace the black paint that would melt off.

UK aircrews used to like practicing high altitude air intercepts on American aircrews heading to Scotland to do their range work and low-levels. It would surprise the Brits when we came past at 1,400 plus knots when they were expecting the usual 450 kts.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

155 on a CBR 600 F4I motorcycle and 152 on a lightly modified 2007 Dodge Charger R/T.


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

I once installed an Crane Hi 4 dual fire electronic ignition on my '73 Ironhead Sportster, had it bored .030" over, and had the heads ported and polished. Everytime I went out for a ride I ran it to the rev limiter and if it didn't blow I kept increasing the max limit a little after each ride. One night after about 15 beers and 20 shots I had the brilliant idea that I would adjust it before we left the parking lot of the bar. It was kind of dark and I thought I only turned it up from 8500 RPM to 9000 RPM but I was wrong. After looking at it the next morning it was set to 10500 RPM. Anyway my buddy and I took off down the street racing and he said at 120 in a 35 mph zone in the middle of town scared him so he backed off while I kept the throttle rolled wide open. I remember the front end starting to wobble at 127 pretty bad but I kept going. I am a speed demon by nature anyway so that was a rush from hell. Next thing I knew the speedometer buried at 140 and it was still accelerating so I kept going for about another mile before the motor blew up. I couldn't possibly tell you how fast I was going but my cheeks blew out and I couldn't hold my mouth closed at that speed. Anyway I was out in the country by then and the closest house was 3/4 a mile away and they heard the motor blow and it woke them from a dead sleep and they ran out to see what happened. It had locked my back tire up and I skidded for nearly a 1/4 mile before I lost it off the side of the road and went tumbling through a field. It was the first of 4 motorcycle accidents that I was involved in and all were due to drunken, wreckless riding. Luckily for me I walked away from all of them with no more than a little road rash. When I was in my 20's my coworkers used to tell me to slow down or I'd never make it to 30. Finally, at the age of 35 I realized I wasn't ever going to learn to respect the power of a motorcycle so I sold my softtail standard and now I focus all my time boating instead. I'm a lot more likely to live to an old age this way.


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

90-95mph in a '99 v6 Dodge Ram 1500. For some reason a psycho in a brown semi truck was chasing me or just wanted to get to his destination faster  . He about plowed into half a dozen people from Napoleon to Waterville, almost forced one into a ditch when he passed them. I floored it and kept it floored till my cell phone service came back on and called 911 about the trucker. 

The wife had a leadfoot I didn't know about, when we were coming back up from Tenn. she had the speedo pegged @ 90mph  for a few miles in a rented Cobalt sedan



Jason hoped you learned your lesson about drinking and operating vehicles as well


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

There have been several of the fastest I ever wents...

1/4 mile:
11.9 in a supercharged and built 2000 Ford Focus hatchback

12.5 in a juiced '96 civic

Several under 12 runs in old MOPARS, maybe even a few close to 11. My family owned Mid America MOPAR out of St. Louis in the late '80s and early '90s

Top speed on the street:

150mph in a naturally asperrated '80s model Z28

150+mph in a '80s model firebird
with a 383 stroker

140+mph in a '81 malibu station wagon with a 327

But the most exhilarating in a car was 160+mph in a '71 Impala with a built 454... The red and blue flashing lights slowly faded away behind us...

On motorcycle:

120mph on my mom's '73 Sportster with the front end straight up in the air coming across the bridge from IL to MO. She beat the sh!t out of me for that one. Oddly enough she kept yelling about me not having a helmet on. It was well worth it!

On water:

80+ down the	Mississippi in a jet boat with a 454. I believe it was a tunnel fork?

60+ on a modified Seadoo



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I went ludicrous speed one time and literally went plaid.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

I had a girlfriend that could go from zero to p*ssed off in 1.2 seconds!
Never have seen anything faster since.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Light speed when I was beamed up to the Starship Enterprise. I had the contract to replace the dilithium crystals during fleet service.


----------



## Steelheadphycho (Mar 12, 2012)

jeffmo said:


> I had a girlfriend that could go from zero to p*ssed off in 1.2 seconds!
> Never have seen anything faster since.


HAHAHAHA!!!! I've been there brother!

I FEEL you pain!!


Steelhead PSYCHO!


----------



## Jim Barger Sr (Sep 6, 2004)

180 @ Michigan International Speedway


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

In 1976 I had a 1966 Olds 442. Speedo went to 140 but it would do alittle more. I ran from cops a few times but never got caught. Wrecked it in a drunkin drag race with Hemi Duster. 400cu.in. 345hp, Hurst 4speed.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

"Ludicrous speed"- I remember that from "Space Balls" ! That and the line of "We went SO fast we got there before we even started !"


----------



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

Spring 2006. A few people here remember my go fast days. 155.5 mph on the Brazos a hair under 8 seconds in the 1/4 mile . 
This was my Pugh 3 point hydro outboard world record holder. Boat ran 162 mph one time down in Carrolton,Ky. Raider


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Like most have done around 140 in a couple cars. However, topping out at 65mph on my Vespa was the wildest ride. Although they can do that speed they are not designed for you to go that fast. Imagine sitting on a chair going 65mph. Unlike a motorcycle which you straddle, the only thing really holding you on the scooter is gravity. Hit a bump and you and the scooter can go different ways. Have done that at lower speeds, not fun. They now have ones that they claim can go faster. I will take their word for it.


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

Evinrude58 said:


> Like most have done around 140 in a couple cars. However, topping out at 65mph on my Vespa was the wildest ride. Although they can do that speed they are not designed for you to go that fast. Imagine sitting on a chair going 65mph. Unlike a motorcycle which you straddle, the only thing really holding you on the scooter is gravity. Hit a bump and you and the scooter can go different ways. Have done that at lower speeds, not fun. They now have ones that they claim can go faster. I will take their word for it.


Yeah the new 300's can go 80+mph and it's parent company Piaggio has models that can top out nearly 100mph


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Ever get chased by the cops when you were younger? Knowingly, if you get caught your dad will have far more concequences and the normal ass whoop if the police brought you home. I've had to surpass the 100mph barrier a couple times with my Red Ball sneakers having never been caught. I miss those days..........Mark


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

when was much younger i really LOVED the hot rod lawn tractor racing. Imagine going 75+ on a riding mower...just DON`T wreck.


----------



## pisces (Apr 30, 2004)

JEEZES US ufm82...You still stuck on the speed thing...LOL.....DA KING !!! remembers a time in your boat on the mighty Ohio... ....DA KING !!! OH YEA !!


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

BuckeyeFishinNut said:


> I went ludicrous speed one time and literally went plaid.


Never pull the emergency brake...


----------



## 1mecheng (Jul 28, 2009)

Not including passenger air travel (550+ mph), I've been 140+ in a suped up 1970 Catalina. Was in the back seat with a couple of buddies. We needed clean underwear when it was done.

Also been 125+ as a passenger in a 1981 Mazda Miata in rural Indiana. Car sat so low to the ground that I thought I would scrape my hiney off if we hit a bump. My roommate rolled the car (and miraculously walked away) about 3 months later when he slid off a wet road.

Now that I have kids of my own, my views on speeding are much different ...

Dan


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

1mecheng said:


> Not including passenger air travel (550+ mph), I've been 140+ in a suped up 1970 Catalina. Was in the back seat with a couple of buddies. We needed clean underwear when it was done.
> 
> Also been 125+ as a passenger in a 1981 Mazda Miata in rural Indiana. Car sat so low to the ground that I thought I would scrape my hiney off if we hit a bump. My roommate rolled the car (and miraculously walked away) about 3 months later when he slid off a wet road.
> 
> ...


Ain't that the truth!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

> Stunts aren't what they used to be. On Mad Max, the fearless stunt department decided it would be a good idea to put a military booster rocket on the Nightrider's car - set to go off right before he explodes in a ball of glorious flame. On their one and only try at getting the shot, the booster rocket put out 6,500 pounds of thrust in 1.8 seconds. A car doing a 180 degree turn at 150 mph isn't the easiest thing to predict and it ended up chasing the camera crew for nearly half a mile before it hit a ditch. After finally towing the car out two days later they were able to film the explosion. No way in hell a crew would be able to get away with attaching a military issue rocket to a stunt car nowadays.


Wait for it or FF to the end


----------



## fishngolf (Jul 18, 2009)

Needle was pegged at 160 mph in a 71 pontiac gran prix. Except for some play in the steering wheel, ran pretty good.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

165.....evo
165.....cbr 600
153.....sti 04
150.....cts-v
150.....audi s4 (v8)
147.....bmw m3 (e46)
147.....s2000 (ap1)
140.....wrx
120..... dodge viper i let off cuz i about sh*t myself
all of this was in mexico


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

150+ on a Ducati 748 on 71 near new Philly was in 5th gear full throttle for several minutes and got pulled over. Trooper wrote me at 93 so I would get a wreck less op. Thank you very much officer.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)




----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

ducman491 said:


> 150+ on a Ducati 748 on 71 near new Philly was in 5th gear full throttle for several minutes and got pulled over. Trooper wrote me at 93 so I would get a wreck less op. Thank you very much officer.


2 years ago this month I got a ticket for 100 in a 65 even though I was doing 128. Trooper also did not give me a reckless op.


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

Mach 1.5, 1966, F4 USAF Phantom.

With oil, sand, gravel, roadkill on the roads, I'm not a fan of crotch-rocket Evel Knievals running speeds over 100MPH on the Interstates....just not my thing.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Unless we have a Shuttle or Apollo astronaut, SR-71 crewmember, X-15 or Mig 25 or F-15 or 22 pilot you currently have the lead...was forever mesmerized watching those HUGE air gulpping fuel spraying fire breathing "howlers" light the night with their glaring blueish- white displays of just raw naked POWER; you could actually FEEL the noise...I honestly love the awesome spectacle of an afterburner at FULL power (but would hate to pay the fuel bill)...


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

I didn't fly one, but won a ride in one for aircrew members. I flew on a much slower EC-131H AWACS crew, and it was my ticket to getting in on the competition for the ride.

Very impressive birds (the F4C), and a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity for the flight.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

136 in my buddies 4cyl audi. Smith rd last year this time right when it was paved. Didn't even push 4 grand.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Lowell H Turner said:


> Unless we have a Shuttle or Apollo astronaut, SR-71 crewmember, X-15 or Mig 25 or F-15 or 22 pilot you *currently have the lead*...was forever mesmerized watching those HUGE air gulpping fuel spraying fire breathing "howlers" light the night with their glaring blueish- white displays of just raw naked POWER; you could actually FEEL the noise...I honestly love the awesome spectacle of an afterburner at FULL power (but would hate to pay the fuel bill)...


Negative Ghost Rider (if you were talking about the Phantom driver).  I still have him by 700 kts. I was upwards of 1,970 mph/Mach 2.5+ in my Vark (F-111F).

P.S. The Vark in the pic doesn't have the wings all the way back to 72 degrees and is not in full blower.


----------



## RELAYER3 (Sep 9, 2009)

155MPH In a 1969 camaro ss 396 375hp After that stupid stunt engine was done for LOL!!!


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Workdog, I humbly stand corrected. And for what it`s worth, was a 16S (Stinger missile gunner); your platform, at speed and flying nape of the earth on a bright sunshiny day would have been an extremely difficult target; at night and/ or bad weather all but impossible...ultra low level and very high speed and gone in the blink of an eye.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Lowell H Turner said:


> Workdog, I humbly stand corrected. And for what it`s worth, was a 16S (Stinger missile gunner); your platform, at speed and flying nape of the earth on a bright sunshiny day would have been an extremely difficult target; at night and/ or bad weather all but impossible...ultra low level and very high speed and gone in the blink of an eye.


Just havin' fun Lowell.  Thanks for your service (all the same, I wouldn't have liked to press my luck against a Stinger  )!


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

One idea that has bounced around in science fiction is to have a long-distance spacecraft with just enough thrust that there's 1G on the craft and people could move around like they're on Earth with normal gravity. It wouldn't take off fast at first, but over time the constant increase in speed would add up to a very high speed. Then, halfway there, turn the craft around and apply 1G to slow down.

There would be some sort of zero-G time when everything has to be fastened down...


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Trained to engage SU-24 "Fencers" roughly similar to the "`vark". With "Stinger POST" favorite tactic was to IFF, then launch as they punched off flares which actually switched the seeker head from infrared to ultraviolet and it looked for the furthest fastest highest object and locked on no matter how many flares were popped off, simply ignoring them. Unless they could get lower and slowwer and closer than their flares, don`t bother to send a rescue chopper, send flowers and condolences...


----------

